# Juicing - Grating Carrots



## attie (May 18, 2008)

By the time I get this large bag of carrots sorted out and washed hopefully someone will help me out, I'm going to juice them.
I know at work that if we don't peel the carrots before we grate them they go black in no time, we don't juice them there.
I have a 10kg bag here at home but I'm a bit concerned, I'm guessing the juice won't discolour but then thinking that maybe adding some fresh lime juice as a guarantee just to make sure.
I kind of like the idea of a tad of lime juice anyway, might give it a bit of a zing and use up some from the tree.

Should I peel them or not????
Thanks 
Wayne


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 18, 2008)

I never peel my carrots before juicing - I just wash them well, lop the tops and ends off and put them through the juicer. Carrots are so naturally nice and sweet, I'm not sure I'd like the taste of lime with them...


----------



## texasgirl (May 18, 2008)

I LOVE carrots, but, I don't have a juicer, so, what is the best brand of store bought?? I saw something called Bolthouse.
Good luck with yours attie. Let us know how it turns out. How much juice do you get out of a 10# bag?


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 18, 2008)

Stacy, I bought my juicer here in Mexico, and it is made in Mexico, so someone else will have to answer you. I love it though, because it is so sturdy - no plastic parts, all metal. I have never measured, but you would be amazed at how much juice you get from carrots. They are VERY juicy. I like to mix the carrot juice with apple juice or grape juice, also.


----------



## quicksilver (May 18, 2008)

*     Lime's ok. I would use cider vinegar and clover honey. Or lemon and honey. if you have lime, same diff. but I'd still use the honey.*
*Let us know how it turns out.*


----------



## attie (May 18, 2008)

Job's all done, I ended up peeling them because I left them to long while I thought about it, what a waste peeling them, next time I'll know better and leave the skin on and use them fresh. Because I had to throw a few away and then peeling them I don't know what a 10kg bag would produce but I suspect it would be cheaper to buy the juice.
Plenty of limes on the tree so will use them with honey in 1/2 the juice and in the other 1/2 try some Fruity Worcestershire Sauce.
Thanks for your help, much appreciated

Taste test later


----------



## mcnerd (May 19, 2008)

I have a juicer and carrots are the main ingredient for almost all recipes.  Good stuff, but it is also known that you need to drink juiced ingredients within about *15 minutes* after which there is a dramatic loss in the enzymes and nutrients, unless you have one of the newest masticating juicers that doesn't damage the cells as much.

Carrots last forever in the frig so I don't worry about storage.


----------

